# Buoyancy problems



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys (Im new - so hello!)

I have a tank of three fancy goldfish - 1 Black Moor, 1 Calico Fantail and a bronze coloured Oranda!

Ive had them for over a year now, and around 6 months ago the Oranda started to float around on the surface of the tank. I was told to try "Pea Treatment" by starving him for a couple of days then just feeding peas for a week. I did this, and kept feeding peas with normal flakes but it did not help.

It got worse and worse and now for the last month he has sunk! He simply lays at the bottom of the tank, upside down. Its so upsetting. When I feed them, he can just about right himself to eat but I see its getting such a struggle.

Now I have noticed the fantail is floating upside down on the top and the Black Moor is acting very "lazy" by sometimes just laying on the stones and floating around rather then swimming.

We used a reccomended water treatment, they have a tank which I was advised was suitable for the 3 of them. Is there anything I can do? Any water treatments?

I have read that its just a common myth that floating food causes this, but I was advised that in eating the floating food they "gobble" up air!?!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

live food called daphnia should sort them out! they are prone to constipation due to the shape of their internal organs, that is the most common cause for swimbladder.


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh great - thanks so much.

They are rather round, arnt they? I will take some pics and pop them on. 
I just cant bear seeing the Bronze coloured one so sad and helpless - my husband, can you believe it, said "lets just flush him" 

I have tried really hard to provide a nice and healthy environment for them, I want them to be happy little things!

Do I keep them on this Daphnia for a certain period? Or forever? Do I continue the flakes?

Thanks


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

turn your filter off for 5 mins when you feed daphnia or it will get sucked up the the filter!
once a week /fortnight should be enough, but if they go belly side up give them weekly, you can always buy frozen daphnia.
fancy goldfish are prone because of the shape they are which causes internal organs to be compacted.


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

oh thats fab - I just bought some online so I will keep you updated.

Thanks again


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that this can be a problem with fancy fish and bouyancy problems something about the breeding of them. I can't remember for the life of me where it was. May have been in practical fish keeper..I'll have a quick search round.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I can't find the article but here's one that's a little similar not about breeding though I may be talking poo poo there. My memories rubbish 

Goldfish Swim Bladder, Erratic Swimming, and Buoyancy Problems.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

someone on here mentioned you shouldnt feed flake food to these type of fish,as it can cause these problems.


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha! My fancy goldfish has been floating on his back for weeks. I ended up at the pet shop begging for help and they told me that I shouldn't be feeding him flakes, I should feed pellets. I'm not exaggerating when I say that the day after I changed to pellets he righted himself and he hasn't been on his back since. Amazing!


----------



## Mysty2008 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peas are recomended for constipation but you need to take the skin off first also i find that giving them peas with no flakes helps as the flakes are what causes the constipation.
I try to use frozen or live foods for my fish as they are better for them.


----------

